# Impact of no training



## tpontillo (May 18, 2011)

I work for a physicians office and I am wondering how it would impact the office if the staff did not have any training on ICD 10.  My manager said she was just going to download the codes into the practice management software.  She was not doing any training.  I am concerned that nobody will understand the codes.  I have not trained on ICD 10 yet and are wondering if this will be a problem.  Any suggestions?


----------



## mitchellde (May 18, 2011)

I am not sure I agree with no training at all.  There are significant differences with ICD-10 CM codes.  As we know from the current code set, most of the electronic data bases do not include the coding rules and instruction that are in the code book.  However you need to ask even with a code book how long will it take to understand the concept of a placeholder character, and what is the difference between an exclude 1 and an exclude 2 note, and how does it affect the coding.  This is is just a small sample in how the code set is deifferent.


----------



## tpontillo (May 18, 2011)

Wow.  That worrys me.  I plan on learning ICD 10 on my own.  But I worry even how they are going to do the billing without understanding this.  I hope my manager smartens up.


----------



## jbrashear (May 19, 2011)

*ICD-10 Training*

In reference to ICD -10 training, I found a really good resource on Codapedia.com. The curriculum is similar to ICD-9 training as the instructor takes you through everything necessary to be updated for the coding transition. AND IT'S FREE.

Another difference is the level of specificity the codes provide. Providers may have to include more specific documentation relating to anatomy in their notes. While I don't think we should spend a million dollars training everyone, I do think researching and educating ourselves on the subject is very important. It's what we do as coders. If your organization is not providing for you, like mine, you end up having to be resourceful and providing for yourself. 

Good luck with your transitioning endeavors!

Janice Brashear, CPC


----------



## tpontillo (May 19, 2011)

Thank you.  The more free info I can get the better for me.  I cant afford the training that I have been seeing.


----------



## Cathy Zardas (May 20, 2011)

Great news.  Free is always a good thing.  Thank you for your help


----------



## abowers421 (May 29, 2011)

I have one question does this count as ICD-10 implentation for the AAPC?  I need to update myself because I do not work in coding yet and I was hoping this would help me with implementation for ICD-10.


----------



## jbrashear (May 31, 2011)

xflute06 said:


> I have one question does this count as ICD-10 implentation for the AAPC?  I need to update myself because I do not work in coding yet and I was hoping this would help me with implementation for ICD-10.



If you are asking about CEUs, I don't think this is registered for them. If you're asking if the training gives you implementation training, I don't know. The sessions are released once a month and will continue until 2012 or 2013. Topics include mandate, overview, deadlines, compliance, and principals (principles?). 

I think the word "implementation" is getting way overused. In order for implementation to work properly, a multidisciplinary team has to be formed. Everybody is kind of making it sound like coders are responsible for it all, when unless we are all IT professionals, etc., that is not true. From what I can tell, strictly from a coding standpoint, our most important function is to be fluent in ICD-10-CM conventions, etc. and be able to teach providers how to document more specifically so their work can be coded accurately. No matter what each of our roles ends up being, though, I like the sessions on Codapedia.com because they start at the beginning and move forward. You can never get enough of that stuff.

Janice Brashear, CPC


----------

